# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  Discussion - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallUbuntu11.10OnLenovoEFI/GPT/WLAN

## nothingspecial

Please use this thread for discussion regarding

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/In...LAN/Power/BIOS

Support threads should be posted in normal forums.

Thank you.

----------

